# Getting rid of the smell?



## Lolli Pop (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi! Any hints on getting rid of the smell? After I clean out their "bone yard" I tun the dirt over, but their is still a smell to it. Especially after a rain. Is there something I can put on the dirt to kill the smell? Thanks! OnG


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I never raised pigs, but I was about to ask a dumb question on this forum regarding pig odor. 

What is the basis in the physiology or anatomy of why a pig has an offensive odor? I don't know if that goes along with the quesion asked by Lolli Pop, but I've always been curious about it.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

You could try coating the ground with lime. Some farm stores sell bags of Ag lime. Hydrated lime also can be bought in bags.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Are you talking about pig poop or bones left from butchering? Sorry may be silly. If its the poop I am guessing they need to be in a bigger area. Lime is about the best to cut down smell. Wood chips may help but will cost you . Now if its bone and guts , take them father out and let the wild life get to it . Bury them deeper and add extra lime.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

While the lime will help, you will have to simply wait for time to take care of it. That is why you see quite a few hogs raised on concrete or grates. The hogs are happier on dirt, but you now see the down side.

Till in some lime, a few times if you can. If you can get a tractor an plow in, you will help cut the odor.


----------



## Lolli Pop (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi! Thanks for the help. I thought lime was the right thing. By "bone yard" I mean poop corner. Southern Slang, sorry!  They have plenty space, but as anyone who raises pigs knows, they always "go" in the same spot. Very nice of them as far as cleanup goes, but it can build a smell.  The pigs themselves don't smell. At least I don't think they do? Some more sensitive "city noses" may. Does anyone know how long I need to keep the pigs off of the limed area before it's safe for them? Thanks again! Lolli


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

My pigs when in a large space {1a} use several poop spots ! Guess I luck out, I have never had a smell problem outside. Now inside is another story. Guess that is why we do not winter over pigs anymore  . But then again in am in NNY on the Canadian border. If you are in the south I suspect even a little poop can smell alot! How about fenceing off there poop spot for a few months and hitting it hard with lime ?


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

travlnusa said:


> While the lime will help, you will have to simply wait for time to take care of it. That is why you see quite a few hogs raised on concrete or grates. The hogs are happier on dirt, but you now see the down side.


I went to a farm where they raised them on concrete. Could not stand the smell, and had to scrub my rubber boots several times to get the smell off. I had 4 hogs in a 64' X 32' area, and simply added a littel straw to their "bone yard" every few days, and had very little smell and none now that they are gone. The straw helps the composting action and reduces the smell quite well.


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

Moonwolf, it's because they're omnivores.


----------



## Lolli Pop (Aug 27, 2004)

gccrook, that's a great idea! I can't believe it didin't dawn on me! I compost like crazy (that's where I put the stuff I clean up~my compost bin~and it doesn't stink), I should have realized I could add some "browns" to their "greens". I feel stupid! Gonna do that this weekend! Thanks again! Lolli


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

No need to thank me. I have learned so much from this forum, and am glad to pass along any little thing I can. We really enjoyed our hogs last year, and are looking forward to more this year. I need to work on my water system which consisted of a 55 gallon plastic drum with nipples. It worked fairly well, but was hard to keep the algae out. I also need to get a real feeder instead of the homemade one I used last year as they tore it up. They sure did a good job of rototilling the are I had them in. I'm going to give them one more year there, then turn that into my garden. I have hard clay, so they are tilling in straw and hay to improve the soil.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Lolli Pop said:


> Any hints on getting rid of the smell?


Hay or straw. Spread it. Ideally you do this periodically as they pigs are there so it gets mixed in.

The carbon in the plant material binds the nitrogen saving it. Otherwise it evaporates (smells) and runs off (water pollution).

Also, if you feed hay to your pigs, pasture, etc so they get plenty of fiber in their diet then their poops smell less.

Lastly, very smelly poops can be a sign of an imbalanced diet. If they are getting too much of a protien they may excrete it (urine & feces) and the added nitrogen will smell worse.

We raise our pigs on pasture in the warm weather and in garden corrals with plenty of hay for bedding and spread on the ground in the snow times. The above pretty much eliminates odor. Or maybe I'm just not as sensitive to it.  Doubtfully!

Cheers,

-Walter
Sugar Mtn Farm
Livestock Dog Pups Available: http://SugarMtnFarm.com/pups/
Vermont Cape House & Land: http://hollygraphicart.com/vermontcape/


----------



## Lolli Pop (Aug 27, 2004)

Just wanted to thank you both again! I love our hogs (we have 4 plus babies) 3 are livestock and 1 is a pet. We are a good way from our neighbors, but I would hate for my animals to be offensive to anyone! Thanks, PnG


----------



## Lolli Pop (Aug 27, 2004)

I just wanted to let you both know, I spread straw this morning and when I came home from work tonight I couldn't smell a thing! I am so excited!! Thanks again, Lolli Pop


----------

